# 270 wsm



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Anyone shot one of these...I just ordered one in a Browning B.A.R. short trac...I will be putting a 3x9 Trijicon on it. I have long range bolt actions but I wanted a nice rifle for hunting the timber and small fields...Out to about 200 yards. I have shot a B.A.R. before and they generally shoot about 1 inch or a little over at 100 yards. They are plenty accurate to shoot deer out to about 300 or so. I have read that the 270 WSM is a real bang flop caliber. I am going to shoot 150 grain partitions and 140 grain accubonds loaded to 3150 and 3250 fps. I am also going to hunt in Montana this year and I thought it would be a nice back up gun for that trip...My main gun will be a Cooper model 54 in a 6.5. It is a .5 inch gun at 200 yards. I have Zeiss glass on it. Cooper makes a nice bolt action rifle but I wanted a BAR in the 270 WSM.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

The Browning BAR is a great rifle. I have never owned one but my buddy ownes several. His are in standard calibers. 270, 30-06 and a 7mm Rem Mag. The only complaint I have ever heard from him is the trigger. Not adjustable and somewhat heavy. I am sure a good gunsmith can fix that problem.

The 270 wsm based on the 300 WSM case necked down to .277. I would definately use the premium bullets you mentioned. The caliber is basically a souped up 270. Standard cup and core bullets will not hold up to the faster speed. Short range shots will cause bullet fragmentation. The partition or the accubond should give excellent results at short or long range. 

I probably would have went with a 300 WSM but to each his own. You will not be let down with the 270 WSM. Since you handload the cost of ammo will not be an issue. Good luck and have fun with load developmet. 

Darin


----------

